# Canon Patents This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/canon-patents-this-week/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/canon-patents-this-week/"></a></div>
<p><strong> </strong><strong>New Macros and Tilt Shifts Coming?

</strong>Recent patents have shown new Macro and Tilt-Shift lenses. Below I’ve listed them.</p>
<p><strong>Explain a patent

</strong>You cannot patent a lensÃ‚Â per se, but you can patent an optical formula. I think it’s safe to talk about patents, as <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-patent-published/">many of them have turned into actual consumer products</a>.</p>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_6677" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 423px"><strong><img class="size-full wp-image-6677" title="2011_107313_fig01" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/2011_107313_fig01.png" alt="" width="413" height="280" /></strong><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon 50mm 1:1 f/2.8 Macro</p></div>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_6678" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 445px"><strong><img class="size-full wp-image-6678" title="2011_107313_fig03-7933d" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/2011_107313_fig03-7933d.png" alt="" width="435" height="273" /></strong><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon 90mm f/2.8 Tilt Shift</p></div>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p style="text-align: center;"><strong>

</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_6679" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 467px"><strong><img class="size-full wp-image-6679  " title="2011_70032_fig19-82479" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/2011_70032_fig19-82479.png" alt="" width="457" height="283" /></strong><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon 35mm f/2.8 1:2 Macro</p></div>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2011-107313

</strong>Published 2011.6.2

Filled 2009.11.16</p>
<p><strong>50mm f/2.8 1:1 Macro</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal distance f=50.20mm</li>
<li>Fno=2.90</li>
<li>Half angle of view 23.32 deg.</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>Lens length 84.64mm</li>
<li>Back focus 40.01mm</li>
<li>Macro -0.950x</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>90mm f/2.8 Tilt Shift</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal distance f=90.40mm</li>
<li>Fno=2.90</li>
<li>Half angle of view 17.90 deg.</li>
<li>Image height 29.20mm</li>
<li>Lens length 117.18mm</li>
<li>Back focus 65.43mm</li>
<li>Macro -0.480x</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>35mm f/2.8 1:2 Macroa</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal distance f=35.20mm</li>
<li>Fno=2.90</li>
<li>Half angle of view 31.58 deg.</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>Lens length 102.44mm</li>
<li>Back focus 40.10mm</li>
<li>Macro -0.480x</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ronderick (Jun 23, 2011)

It's great to see rumors on another TS-E lens. Being a fan of TS-E lenses, I certainly hope that the TS-E 90mm makes it to the market first.

...so where's the TS-E 45mm update?


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 23, 2011)

Right, Canon has super computers running around the clock trying to find a optical formula out of the billions of possibilities that procuces improved results. I would then expect them to kick out promising formulas and look at them more closely,perhaps build a few models, and if the design passes, apply for a patent.

This protects the design that they have spent so much money to discover.

As for putting it into production, then a new set of parameters come into play. The market, cost to produce, and cost of tooling versus expected sales. Only a tiny few get by that hurdle.


----------



## jsixpack (Jun 23, 2011)

i wonder if the 50mm will have the hybrid IS, it would make a powerful competitor, since nikon doesn't have a VR 50ish mm macro


----------



## J. McCabe (Jun 23, 2011)

I tend to believe those patents will turn into real lenses, possibly due to my hopes Canon will upgrade it's primes.

Canon 50mm 1:1 f/2.8 Macro - this could be an upgrade of the EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro. It's a 20+ years old lens, it's due for an upgrade.

Canon 90mm f/2.8 Tilt Shift - after the TS-E 24mm was upgraded, it wouldn't be surprising if the TS-E 90mm (and 45mm) would be upgraded. The 0.48x macro could be a response to the Schneider-Kreuznach PC-TS Makro-Symmar 4/90 HM

Canon 35mm f/2.8 1:2 Macro - this one looks a little odd to me.


----------



## lol (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd take the 35mm macro, although the 35/2 isn't bad for close ups already... sometimes it is refreshing to use a wide angle macro to keep the background instead of the longer focal length stuff that blurs everything out.


----------



## pgabor (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the 35mm macro is actually a good news, because now people will have the option to choose this one instead of the old and outdated 35mm f2. Of course in case if it comes to life (i hope so)


----------



## moreorless (Jun 24, 2011)

jsixpack said:


> i wonder if the 50mm will have the hybrid IS, it would make a powerful competitor, since nikon doesn't have a VR 50ish mm macro



I wouldnt be supprized if Canon kept the IS exclusively on the L macro's since theres less room to upgrade IQ than on most lenses.

If the 35mm macro was an EF-s lens I could see that maybe having it and personally as a crop user that lens interests me more.


----------



## Woody (Jun 25, 2011)

Compared to the Nikon rumored lenses, these seem dull.


----------

